
F*** You, I Quit – Hiring Is Broken - dmitrygr
https://medium.com/@evnowandforever/f-you-i-quit-hiring-is-broken-bb8f3a48d324#.lobe5qw5y
======
orf
I work with a small Django team as part of a bigger organization. Our hiring
process is pretty simple: we send the candidates a specification (that
actually happens to be one of our open tickets!) and they build a simple
Django app around it. Currently the specification is a simple inventory
tracking system, complete with some anonymised (and inconsistent) data to
import from a spreadsheet.

That, a phone interview and an hour-long face to face interview is all we need
to figure out if the candidate is a good fit. The programming exercise can be
done in good time by the candidate, using their tools and with no pressure.
The resulting code is a great indication of how well they know Python and
Django and gives us a lot to talk about in the face to face interview.

I'm not sure why some companies need a gruelling 4+ hour interrogation style
interview process. Asking someone to code on a whiteboard would be as
uncomfortable for me as it would be for them.

~~~
J_Darnley
Why? There are so many candidates to chose from they might as well scare off
people who don't want to do that for a job.

------
imaginenore
Lack of feedback is indeed the biggest problem with interviewing. I've been
through interviews that I absolutely aced, followed by complete silence. It's
probably a legal thing.

Keep in mind that it's not all about your coding ability, it could have been
your smell, arrogance, the way you talk, etc (not saying any of it actually
applies to the author, these are just examples).

------
c3t0
Previous discussion thread
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11579757](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11579757)

------
RUBwkVjwLsDKgPw
Haha I can't even imagine the hubris necessary to claim that one would rather
be homeless to do another interview at a technology company.

This post helps me sympathize with the angry SF-ians angry at all the techies.

